
Human powered helicopter on Kickstarter - neonkiwi
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1594333219/make-aviation-history-with-a-human-powered-helicop
======
neonkiwi
This team is aiming at the Sikorsky Human-Powered Helicopter Competition,
discussed on HN before[0]. The head of the team, Neal Saiki, has human-powered
helicopter experience[1]. They're competing with a quadcopter design from the
University of Maryland[2].

[0] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=808828>

[1] <http://www.ntsworks.com/Helicopters.html>

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_Maryland_Gamera_H...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_Maryland_Gamera_Human_Powered_Helicopter)

